# Red tegu hatching video!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 21, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L4aylCRVS0">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L4aylCRVS0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 21, 2008)

beautiful man! It must have been a great sight watchin them hatch...although you've probably seen it lika a thousand times.


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Man I'm so excited!! The wait is almost over!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2008)

I love how that one was just chillin in the vermiculite all cool and checking it out then all of a sudden he makes a break for it. Made me laugh to hear his pitter patter while you were filming the next one hatching :-D .


----------



## Magik (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh I feel real bad now was supposed to be getting one from the UK but its not happening now only way I could get one now is to pay way too much


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 21, 2008)

fast lil guys


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

They're so skinny when they're hatched!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 21, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> They're so skinny when they're hatched!!



Yup, but that don't last long, lol.

And thanks for the great comments guys!!


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that was incredible! Thanks for posting!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 21, 2008)

YAY, im excited


----------



## angelrose (Jul 22, 2008)

that must be exciting no matter how many times you see it. I would love to be in your shoes.


----------

